# anyone do amnio with negative ultrasound and blood tests?



## teaandme

I was relieved to get my screening lab tests and ultrasound back with low risk for chromosomal or genetic problems. We met with a genetic counselor who explained that even though I am very low risk, these are only screening tests and not diagnostic tests, the amnio is diagnostic if we want to know for sure.

I'll be 37 at the baby's birth so I am considering the amnio. The chance of complications with the amnio are higher than the chance that they would find something wrong. I'm finding it hard though to be excited for the baby because I am so worried that something may be wrong and the amnio would help me feel more calm about the pregnancy. Also, we have friends who had a baby who died at 1 month old, the baby's condition was incompatible with life and we saw how much they suffered with a baby that certainly was going to die. They declined diagnostic testing during pregnancy but if they had it, they would have known before the baby's birth and had options. 

Please no judging in the replies. Has anyone had an amnio despite being low risk?


----------



## Snufflepop

If you want a more definitive answer but without the risk of an amnio could you have the harmony test done? It's done via a blood test for the mother so no risk to baby at all and I think it's about 99.9% accurate at picking up abnormalities. Only downside is you have to get it done privately at this point in time and I think it costs quite a lot.


----------



## Apple111

Hi didn't want to read and run. I'm 37 9weeka with baby number 4. I'm really nervous about there being something wrong with my age and the higher risks. I have my 12 week scan on the 14th joy and they will be doing the tests then but I think I would still consider the amino. It's such a hard decision. My friend had her last baby when she was 39 and had the tests and was low risk, she then went on to have the amnio and all came back fine. She said she felt so much better through pregnancy after. X good luck with what ever decision u make x


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm 40 and after my 12 week scan I got a call to say that my blood results and the NT result (which was 1,7mm) had been fed into a computer and it spat out the result that I was high risk with a 1:120 chance of downs all other results were extremely low, I decided against the amino and the harmony was out the question simply due to costing, I spent a few days worrying but it dosent bother me now what will be will be.

Sorry that was a bit of a ramble about me rather than you :flower:

I hope you get the result you want should you go ahead with it, if it will reasure you then I say go for it :flower:


----------



## teaandme

Thanks for the replies. I ended up getting the amnio and it went fine. Part of the results are back and are negative, I am waiting for the rest of them and expecting results next week. I was glad I ended up having it done.


----------



## Apple111

Thanks u got updating us hon , good luck with rest of results x


----------

